# Wake Island dive report out of the area



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I've been on the Island for two weeks now and been diving 3 times and fishing several other times. Wow, what an experiance I do want to thank some folks first, I just took the dive class when I got the assignment to come out here and there where a lot of folks that put me on the right path. First of all Clay-doh, all the folks at MBT, and Big Ben for hooking me up with good training, good advice and the sweetest gear.

We dove yesterday and today both spots were sunken Japanees supply barges but the whole Island is a coral reef. yesterday I seen a nice Grouper but was only armed with a camera, pic included also we seen 2 huge YFT they were both in the 150-200# range they swam off before I could get the pic, but another guy got them on Video. also attached is a picture of a Barracuda hanging out over the shelf there it's pretty crazy because it drops from like 100'to 3000'.

Today we dove a different spot in search of grouper and looking to take some pictures of the sharks. we did manage to come across a school of AJ I tried to get a shot on the Big one, but he skinned out to quick for me, yep I'm a rookie.:banghead Then one guy poked his head into cave and out came a nice 5' or so White Tip he was pretty cool got some good pics of him. on the 2 minuit ride back to the harbor I told the boss about the shark and he was disappointed because he really wanted to see the white tip, so I guess we gotta go diving again tomrow man this is a tough life:letsdrink well enjoy the :takephoto 

Did score 1 Grouper and 1 snapper both were sandwhich size.:letsdrink


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome. keep the pics coming.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems like an absolutely HORRIBLE place to be:letsdrink



Warm water, tons of fish, sweet. Sounds like your glad you got your cert before heading over. Glad you're taking advantage and sharing the photos.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Wish I could post more pics but the connection here is dial-up at best but I'll post the best ones, we're going to look for the toothies today so hopfully we'll get some good snap shots. i'll be taking my spreargun too just incase I see a good shooter fish. This place is off the Freakin' Chain! Work Hard Play Hard Got too love it!

Peace 

K2


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, those are some incredible photos. Glad you enjoying yourself out there. Hope you get into some nice spearfishing while you're at it. Thanks for posting up the story.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Kevin looks like you hit the water running over there, it truly is a beautiful place, keep the pictures coming . :bowdown


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude that is sweet! Is Wake Island the one I think you had posted an aerial pic a while back? and it looked like something oughta a movie? This place?



















Let me know what a cheap hose there rents for...if they allow spearfishing...I may move!

Heres the pics reposted so people dont have to open em..














































Arent you glad you got certified? Diving i the funnest thing ever man!

Hey, since your spearfishing now...You mind being a member of Team Chunky Love so we got a "charter chapter" all the way out in the Pacific??


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay that first picture you posted in amazing...for two reasons. First, the island is beautiful, and second, that airplane sucking gas is the most magnificant beast to ever take to the skies!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Man am I jealous...

and that IS one beautiful airplane...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that what you fly Josh??


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

It's what I used to work on, and hope to fly in someday.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah Clay it's of the Island I had posted a pick of before. I couldn't tell you what the rent is I don't pay any. you could probably come out on a working vacation, super typhoon Ioke took out a lot of roofs and we got hit by a 30 foot rogue wave in December that demolished the Bowling ally and damaged Drifters reef the Islands only bar. the new temporary bar is much smaller we call it the Surge. Yes life is good lots of fishing, diving, spearfishing, and drinking. only downer is the serious shortage of women. I'll post more pics we're going to try andgo aftersome Ono and YFT this weekend, I can't wait.

Clay,I be your Mid-Pacific Chapter of Team Chunky Love just let me know what I need to do.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh how I wish we had that water temp right now!!! Thanks for the report and nice pictures.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude I am so jelous! Is it a US terrotry? I will check what the licencing and insurance requirments are...may have to get some crews there just like I did from detroit to here after Ivan...who knows...may end up relocating there!

So you guys can get close enough to the YFT while diving because of the ledge??? I need to mail you the helmet cam!

right click on the chunky love logo if you want, save, then put in your signature! 

Your representing now!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

By the way...any more pics...keep em comming!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are some nice pics.

Clay if you move a crew there I will start roofing again and volunteer to head it up for you.Team Chunky Love is going WORLD WIDE


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow I'm jealous too. thats a beautiful place.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a shame the visibility is so poor.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ill see what we can put together Ryan! Man I would sacrifice a testicle to live there


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *lobsterman (2/18/2009)*That is a shame the visibility is so poor.


It has been a little cloudynormally it's much better. heres a few more:takephoto

one of the Grouper the darker one is a Peacock Grouper, I know the other is a Grouper Dont know what kind though check the picks see what you think.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah! Love the new signature!!! We are now not just nationwide...were goin world wide! Thanx Gonu!!!

Well get ya a shirt shipped over there eventually!


----------

